# mag ingat...



## LatinRainbow

Hello:
Just a question. 
I've seen this term to mean "Take care always" written as:
Mag ingat ka lage. 
or
Mag ingat ka lagi.
Is one of it just mispelled or are applied in different situations?
Thanks...


----------



## balasang

As far as the Filipino/Tagalog dictionary is concerned, it's lagi.

Tagalog, unlike other languages(say, Spanish and English) isn't really spelling-conscious. It is due to the ever-changing rules of the KWD(Komisyon ng Wikang Filipino). 

Take this words for example

Wag-Huwag
Hinde - Hindi

Also, in the pre-hispanic scripts, our ancestors did not distinguish e from i and o from u. But hopefully, the KFW and insitutions could really enforce the proper spelling. That's why there's hardly a 'wrong spelling' in Tagalog. People just spell words the way they say it.


----------



## LatinRainbow

balasang said:


> As far as the Filipino/Tagalog dictionary is concerned, it's lagi.
> 
> Tagalog, unlike other languages(say, Spanish and English) isn't really spelling-conscious. It is due to the ever-changing rules of the KWD(Komisyon ng Wikang Filipino).
> 
> Take this words for example
> 
> Wag-Huwag
> Hinde - Hindi
> 
> Also, in the pre-hispanic scripts, our ancestors did not distinguish e from i and o from u. But hopefully, the KFW and insitutions could really enforce the proper spelling. That's why there's hardly a 'wrong spelling' in Tagalog. People just spell words the way they say it.


Ok, thanks.
At first it might be something like this. 
Because in English "e" sounds exactly as "i" in Spanish, but just wanted to be sure. 
Yes, Tagalog can be a bit confusing to me sometimes, as if there were no rules to follow. 
I really appreciate your help so much.


----------



## Cracker Jack

LatinRainbow said:


> Ok, thanks.
> At first it might be something like this.
> Because in English "e" sounds exactly as "i" in Spanish, but just wanted to be sure.


 
Not at all times though.  As rules of English phonetics are complicated for Spanish speakers, English e only sound like Spanish i in some occasions, such as:

1. When 2 ee come in succession such as b*ee*t, sh*ee*t, fl*ee*t, gr*ee*t, cr*ee*p, etc.  
2. When a consonant is flanked by e's such as m*e*r*e*, f*e*t*e*, c*e*d*e*, si*e*g*e*, pi*e*c*e*, Chin*e*s*e*, *e*k*e*, g*e*n*e*, etc.
3. In case of the diphthong ea in a word such as m*ea*t, l*ea*f, r*ea*d, b*ea*n, r*ea*r, h*ea*l, etc. 

Rest assured however that the Tagalog e and i sound exactly like their Spanish counterparts.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> Not at all times though. As rules of English phonetics are complicated for Spanish speakers, English e only sound like Spanish i in some occasions, such as:
> 
> 1. When 2 ee come in succession such as b*ee*t, sh*ee*t, fl*ee*t, gr*ee*t, cr*ee*p, etc.
> 2. When a consonant is flanked by e's such as m*e*r*e*, f*e*t*e*, c*e*d*e*, si*e*g*e*, pi*e*c*e*, Chin*e*s*e*, *e*k*e*, g*e*n*e*, etc.
> 3. In case of the diphthong ea in a word such as m*ea*t, l*ea*f, r*ea*d, b*ea*n, r*ea*r, h*ea*l, etc.
> 
> Rest assured however that the Tagalog e and i sound exactly like their Spanish counterparts.


 
Hello Cracker Jack,
I'm afraid I was talking about how "e" and "o" sound in the Spanish alfabeto. Just the sound of the vowels alone. 
Next time I'll try to express myself better so you won't have to work that much. 
I really appreciate your willingness to help, though.
I'm impressed about the way you explain, super clara/claro. Always easy to be understood and quite accurate.
Muchísimas gracias to you and all those persons who take time to answering.


----------



## Oka-chan

Hi.

"lage", it's usually spelled "lagi", means "always". 

In tagalog "i" and "e" is exchangeable.
(Similarly, "u" and "o", "d" and "r" is exchangeable)


----------



## nahash

LatinRainbow said:


> Hello:
> Just a question.
> I've seen this term to mean "Take care always" written as:
> Mag ingat ka lage.
> or
> Mag ingat ka lagi.
> Is one of it just mispelled or are applied in different situations?
> Thanks...


 

Hi!

Lage and lagi is just the same.In Tagalog the correct word when it compare  is LAGI not LAGE. It depends who pronounce it, it's in the tongue of the one who pronounce it.  It may sound lage but the correct word is lagi.


----------

